# Best way to clean feet?



## GiveToHairy

So what have people found to be the best way to hold their hedgehog to clean feet or clip toe nails? I try to soften the dirty bits up between sams toes then brush over them with a soft tooth brush but get the feet out from under his loofah body is next to impossible.

I would hate to pull his leg out of joint or sprain it by pulling and extending it out...any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Puffers315

Most common practise is a foot bath, fill a sink or tub (or even a sterlite bin) with just enough warm water to get their feet wet, let them walk around in it for several minutes, the poop will either just fall off or you can get it off easily with your fingers.

Many will clip nails while doing a foot bath or full bath, just because the hedgehog is usually distracts with trying to escape the sink, there are other methods such as distracting them with a treat. Its good to play with their feet when they're out on you, to get use to being touched.

I got lucky and somehow manage to adopt two hedgehogs who keep their feet clean, I've had both since at least May and I think I've had to do a foot bath once on each. Right now I'm having an issue clipping my female's nails, she's a beast and won't let me near them.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I give my hedgie Sandra a foot bath by putting an inch or so in the sink and putting one of her tiny blankets in the bottom. As she's walking and letting the water loosen it up, the blanket is helping to get it off. Whatever doesn't come off I just quickly wipe when Im getting her out. When I take her out of the bath I have her legs hanging down in my fingers and it takes her a minute to realize she isn't in the water still so I take advantage of her extra calm attitude and take the corner of the blanket and wipe over them. She's a good girl and I could probably try to clean with a wipe but I feel like the soaking helps a lot to get them extra clean in a gental way without having to scrub and possibly hurt her.


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog

What i do to clean my hedgehogs feet
is by USING a wet wipes or a wet towel

Just gently wipe the feet
Dont pull the legs okay


----------



## Judi

I just do the foot bath. Even the poopiest feet get clean with a couple minutes of soaking.


----------



## krbshappy71

When mine are in the sink for their foot bath, I gently hold one leg while they are trying to climb up and out of the sink. I use the bathroom sink because it has that deceiving slope, rounded edge, not a straight up & down edge so they really think they can get out and they focus on that. Don't pull the leg, just hold it gently in one place, they will do the pulling a bit but as long as you are not pulling yourself they should not get hurt. Be careful not to bend, turn, or pull the leg yourself trying to get a better angle. 

Another tip, only do one foot at a time on a rotating basis. This way they are not stressed too long and it isn't such an ordeal. One foot takes just a short amount of time which is easier for all involved. If you keep doing this on a routine basis they all stay shorter.


----------



## smhufflepuff

I give mine a tiny bucket of soapy water, tiny bucket of water, corner of a sponge, a towel, and pictoral instruction book before I eat breakfast. By the time I'm done, they have their wheels and feet all clean, and are happily sleeping in their igloos. 

mmmm... fantasy.....

Back in real life, they get morning footbaths in the sink and snuggle time while their feet and undersides dry. We clip nails in the evenings away from the sink. Satin rolls into a loose ball and offers up one foot at a time - unless she's huffy, then I don't bother and try again the next night. Tex doesn't really pay attention, so I just hold a foot for as long as he'll let me (ie, before he decides he wants to run under a pillow or couch cushion) and clip. I usually don't get them all in one sitting.


----------



## GiveToHairy

smhufflepuff said:


> I give mine a tiny bucket of soapy water, tiny bucket of water, corner of a sponge, a towel, and pictoral instruction book before I eat breakfast. By the time I'm done, they have their wheels and feet all clean, and are happily sleeping in their igloos.


I can dream! Thank you everyone for the suggestions. I really liked the idea of playing with Sam's feet while he's snuggled on my lap. Tried it this afternoon and it didn't seem to bother him at all. It's just when he's already upset from the foot bath...so I'll keep this up. I think it'll help.

I'm going to try incorporating more fat in his diet as well because I have one of the lower fat foods and not to gross anyone out but his poo is very very dry and coarse. It always has been. So maybe it wouldn't cement to his feet if he had a higher fat content in it? I'm going to start feeding him more flaxseed oil and maybe an extra worm a night....

Thanks again!


----------



## NoDivision

I do footbaths regularly for Sherlock, but there's no way he'd let me clip his claws at that time, he's always too riled up. But the footbaths work wonderfully to get his little footsies clean. Since I clip his claws away from bath time I try to gently play with his feet as often as I can as well so he gets used to it, and it's getting easier and easier


----------



## Mr.Pricklesworth_Hedgehog

This is a forum for posts about hedgehogs. Not humans, also this was from 2010, so for future reference for others, please check the date before responding.


----------

